# gettin cats ready for shows



## Taylorbaby

whats the 'plan' on getting cats ready for shows, e.g. coat care etc? my raggies are going in jan so im wondering what to do in the weeks up to that?
Im already placing them on top of a cat tree (like a table) and brushing them looking at teeth holding them etc and they are fine.

anything i can do to make coats look nicer to?


----------



## messyhearts

What I do with both Maine Coon & Birman is buy some Groomer Goop & apply it to behind ears, neck and around the tail. Leave it ten minutes (under supervision!!!) then bathe the cat to rinse it off. Shampoo them with a white coat shampoo, rinse, condition, rinse and then sit them in front of my fan heater (hairdryers are too loud) until they are dry whilst brushing him/her through. For white paws, I chalk heavily and for dark saddles I use plenty of grooming powder. I do this once the weekend before the show & then again nearer the show.


----------



## Taylorbaby

do you have awebiste that i can look up for the products! thanks!


----------



## messyhearts

They aren't particularly cheap but I use:

Purrsonal Touch

I tend to buy at shows where they have stalls as the P&P is quite high. You can sometimes find some items on ebay too.

I have also used:

Smylee Pets for all of your Cats Foods wants and needs.

They are VERY friendly and helpful. Excellent service. Again P&P is high.

I bought a fan heater from Argos for £15. Worth getting if you think a hairdryer would stress your cats out. Mine actually enjoy it for its warmth and bonding time.

Do you have your white show goods?


----------



## Biawhiska

a simple tip, get a shorthair :thumbup: :lol: 

the morning of the show i check my cats ears are clean, has a clean bum, has clean eyes and a clean chin. groom them with my hand! and off we go...


----------



## Taylorbaby

haha!

no not yet white litter tray....white bowls...white smile 

any idea where i can buy them from all my litter trays seem to be coloured i thought I had a white one somewhere but it was grey 

didnt have any white bowls at pets at home only cermic ones which were about £8 each and cream..............

oh yes clean bums a must haha


----------



## Biawhiska

purrsonal touch, site mentioned above sell show whites, if not maybe visit a show and pick some up.


----------



## messyhearts

Most shows have them at the stalls so you can buy when you get there. I originally bought a "pack" for £15 from ebay, though.


----------



## Steverags

We use Johnsons baby talc and a good combing, the wed, Thurs and Fri before the show, sprinkle in comb out, cuts front claws on the Thurs, eyes and ears on Friday, just make sure eyes are clear of sleep, ears cleaned with a wipe and a good puggle. you playing around with your cat and looking into mouth and all that would happen at vetting in and a complete stranger doing it is a different ball game too some cats, the white jacket the vets wear/judges wear could put the cat off, maybe not the first time but when they see a white coat they would associate it with being vetted in, some vets are nice and gentle, some not so much, when you get too vetting in, say it's your cats first time, some vets will be much more gentle.
Is the cat you are taking a colourpoint or mitted or Bi-colour?

Just enjoy the day and give your cat plenty of attention in the penn, especially first thing as he may be a little scared, you could spray a little Felliway in the carrier and on his blanket if he's looking a little worried.


----------



## Taylorbaby

they are used to being handled and generally tormented by me so i think their be fine lol!  im taking my seal tortie girl, just to really keep my boy company but itll be good lesson for me anyway, and my tabbie point blue boy.. im sure i messaged you this! you weill be there to lol!!

ill look on those websites now!


----------



## Taylorbaby

can 2 cats go in the same pen?? do i ask on the day??


----------



## Steverags

You probably did message this, but I have a memory like a syve..., was just wondering if you were taking a mitted or Bi-colour as you would need too make sure their points and/or V are crystal white.


----------



## Steverags

No, it's one cat per penn at GCCF shows, you can keep them in the same penn before judging starts, but both must be in their own penns for judging.


----------



## Taylorbaby

o0h ok so ill need to buy 2 of those gccf show packs (on ebay £14 not bad raelly)

lol oh i know about the points on bi-colours have to be spot on, i was told that a bit of le-way is given on torties??? cant remember who told me this!! i hope its true haha 

r.e. bi-colours im fussy with those i like the one in your pic to the left his my 'ideal' bi-colour look!


----------



## Steverags

Lovely boys, I'll post a pic of them now a bit later, unfortunately he's got mismarked legs, think it's Hobnob, he's our new stud boy.


----------



## Steverags

Shouldn't worry too much, if you forget anything, you can buy all show stuff at shows


----------



## raggs

Another matter you need to be aware of is , although your cat/cats are used to being handled by you and having ears , teeth checked etc and they may be fine at vetting in and being handled by judges, BUT.... a lot of cats can become upset by the other cats they are penned next to or those other cats in pens behind them, your cat will be able to smell all the other strange cats around them and ive seem many cats upset by this. Should you find that one of your cats takes a dis-like to showing then plz plz dont force them into it as it will just upset them and may make them nasty, One thing judges hate is a nasty cat and ive seen some vicious scrams and bites from nasty cats at shows. good luck with your cats at the show and i hope you enjoy the day.......CHRIS.


----------



## Taylorbaby

raggs said:


> Another matter you need to be aware of is , although your cat/cats are used to being handled by you and having ears , teeth checked etc and they may be fine at vetting in and being handled by judges, BUT.... a lot of cats can become upset by the other cats they are penned next to or those other cats in pens behind them, your cat will be able to smell all the other strange cats around them and ive seem many cats upset by this. Should you find that one of your cats takes a dis-like to showing then plz plz dont force them into it as it will just upset them and may make them nasty, One thing judges hate is a nasty cat and ive seen some vicious scrams and bites from nasty cats at shows. good luck with your cats at the show and i hope you enjoy the day.......CHRIS.


hiya oh god if they hated it of course i wouldnt go back!! they are used to other cats and obviously very laidback, well the tortie is a big old moaner!

also ive just been told that 9 months isnt the best age to show them, should i wait??


----------



## messyhearts

Up to you. Only you know the cat's temperament. Are they over or under 9 months? If they are in the adult class they they may be on the small side but could still do well.


----------



## raggs

Why do you think that 9 months is not a good age to show??? They will be judged on their "type" . W e have had 3 cats here reach the title of Premier or Champion between the age of 9 months and one year old, I think the earlier you can get them out into shows the better as they will then grow up getting used to being shown. good luck.....CHRIS.


----------



## Wendy1969

I started showing Alfie when he was 4 months old. He doesn't think anything of it now, its just business as usual on show morning. Gets in his carrier, falls asleep on the way there, falls asleep in the pen - no bother. I wouldn't have wanted to wait til he was older. Its just part of 'everyday' life to him :biggrin: He got his first PC at 9.5 months, the 2nd at 11 months and the 3rd at 13 months


----------



## BSH

Taylorbaby said:


> ive just been told that 9 months isnt the best age to show them, should i wait??


No idea why they would tell you that. My two went to their fisrt shaw aged 16 weeks and it was not a problem. You can show at GCCF shows from when they are 14 weeks old.

Mine also try to sleep the day away, which is why they are nowty when the Judges come along and wake them, wave a stick at them and then stick them back in their pens. Just as they doze off again along comes another Judge and repeats the same :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

No I didnt *think that* I was speaking toa breeder last night who said that it isnt a good age, so I thought Id ask!
They said that if his 1 day over 9 months hell be up against older cats and if he isnt big enough? I dont know we spoke alot so I cant rem everything they said! they have been showing a long time!


Both great temps etc I wouldnt take them otherwise, I cant show my other 2 due to this so Ive been waiting lol! Am very excited/nervous, dont know why!


----------



## messyhearts

Ah the advice was based on maturity then not temperament. It is possible your girl could face older girls who are more mature & more developed. Some people wait until their cat is grown to give the best chance but you never know.  I will be taking my girl when she is 9 months old. Would be nice to get a few CCs before a litter.


----------



## Steverags

Taylorbaby said:


> hiya oh god if they hated it of course i wouldnt go back!! they are used to other cats and obviously very laidback, well the tortie is a big old moaner!
> 
> also ive just been told that 9 months isnt the best age to show them, should i wait??


We've shown kittens from 16 weeks old.


----------



## Aurelia

I find this thread interesting and have a couple of questions for the experienced show people ...

Do you always quarantine your cats after a show, and how do you go about it? Is 2 weeks the standard length of time, and how do you keep them emotionally happy being confined in quarantine? I mean obviously they will be on their own so will be lonely ... or do you quarantine all cats together that have been to the show?


----------



## messyhearts

I don't quarantine at all. Only people I let touch my cats are the vet & judges/stewards. All of those wash their hands & tables between cats. I wash the pen down when I get there too because I doubt the penning companies bother. I have only had one "incident" where one of my cats had bad poos for half a week following a show. I wouldn't go near a cat show if I had a litter due or a pregnant queen, of course, added to this I made a point of not visiting my latest kitten when I had been to a show recently or about the time my cat had bad poos.

The two weeks is a rule preventing those that would if they could drag their cat out every single weekend. Giving the cat time to recover and also to allow bugs to clear up more effectively.


----------



## Taylorbaby

messyhearts said:


> Ah the advice was based on maturity then not temperament. It is possible your girl could face older girls who are more mature & more developed. Some people wait until their cat is grown to give the best chance but you never know.  I will be taking my girl when she is 9 months old. Would be nice to get a few CCs before a litter.


thats exactly it  i cant explain thigns very well obviously lol!!


----------



## BSH

If there is a more mature cat there in the same class it _may_ have an advantage over an adolescent cat, but not if the younger cat shows better type for the breed. Different judges have different opinions when it comes to asssessing a cats qualities. You can never really tell how it will go until the day itself.

Entering a cat show is for fun as far as I am concerned, so if you and your cat have a good day out, it dosn't really matter what prize you get (although being placed is a great feeling). I suspect some entrants loose sight of that fact and take it all far too seriously  You will still take the best cat home at the end of the show, whatever happens 

Don't be nervous about it, go along and enjoy the day. If you are like me you will have a great time and will soon be looking forward to the next show.


----------



## messyhearts

BSH said:


> I suspect some entrants loose sight of that fact and take it all far too seriously  You will still take the best cat home at the end of the show, whatever happens


Hear hear!

I have a few days ruined by either myself or my husband overhearing someone talking about my cat.  Not necessary.


----------



## Steverags

messyhearts said:


> Hear hear!
> 
> I have a few days ruined by either myself or my husband overhearing someone talking about my cat.  Not necessary.


Most people at shows are lovely people, you will get the odd bad egg that is too competitive for their own good and don't like too be beaten.


----------



## messyhearts

Steverags said:


> Most people at shows are lovely people, you will get the odd bad egg that is too competitive for their own good and don't like too be beaten.


Oh we try to ignore it but when you're penned near them.... you're right though, I have met plenty of lovely people who say even lovelier things about my cats. One couple made the decision on what cat breed and colour to get based on my Maine Coon's attendance & spent a good half an hour talking to me about her. Worth it for things like that.


----------



## raggs

Some cat owners at shows wont even say congratulations when your cat is placed above theirs, i just put it down to ignorance and imaturity on their behalf, I will always congratulate another person no matter who they are and whatever the result is, remember that the cat you take home in your eyes is always the best............Chris


----------



## Taylorbaby

BSH said:


> If there is a more mature cat there in the same class it _may_ have an advantage over an adolescent cat, but not if the younger cat shows better type for the breed. Different judges have different opinions when it comes to asssessing a cats qualities. You can never really tell how it will go until the day itself.
> 
> Entering a cat show is for fun as far as I am concerned, so if you and your cat have a good day out, it dosn't really matter what prize you get (although being placed is a great feeling). I suspect some entrants loose sight of that fact and take it all far too seriously  You will still take the best cat home at the end of the show, whatever happens
> 
> Don't be nervous about it, go along and enjoy the day. If you are like me you will have a great time and will soon be looking forward to the next show.


Yes I guess you cant tell what diff judges think, his very big, sos she actually with a proper full winter coat, looks soooooooooo good very thick, i love squashing my face in it!

Ive somehow ghone off track here...........cant rem what i was going to say!  



Steverags said:


> Most people at shows are lovely people, you will get the odd bad egg that is too competitive for their own good and don't like too be beaten.


I havent got a competitive bone in my body, im not actually bothered about placing (is that weird!) Ive just never been to one and thought it maybe fun! although if they say my cat is ugly i may cry!

one lady came to view a bengal the other day and asked me 'ewww what is wrong with that cats face, what happened to it?' to my tortie girl meg   I felt well upset & she never got a kitten!



raggs said:


> Some cat owners at shows wont even say congratulations when your cat is placed above theirs, i just put it down to ignorance and imaturity on their behalf, I will always congratulate another person no matter who they are and whatever the result is, remember that the cat you take home in your eyes is always the best............Chris


dont see the point in that and havent got time for people like that either! I guess some people see it as a sport 'my cats better than yours' Im happy to say if I see a cat thats better than mine!...well if thats possible.......hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raggs

Showing your cat/cats can certainly be an eye opener, it was for me when we started, i didnt realise how bitchy some owners could be, and you hear some real horror stories, its even been known for people to cut off a cats whiskers if they see them as competition, my goodness i coached Inline Skater Hockey at international level and i thought the parents in there were bitchy lol they had nothing on some cat owners lol


----------



## BSH

I was advised to put my cats water bowl at the back of the pen in order to stop competitors placing poison in the water. I was so taken aback by this that I was lost for words (and that rarely happens!). I hope they were "joking".

At the last show I went to a chap kept coming up to our breeds pens and making rather rude comments about some of the cats. In the end his wife had to come over and apologise. I believe that if you don't have anything pleasant to say, then you should keep your trap shut 

I find most people at the shows lovely, friendly, keen to give advice.


----------



## raggs

BSH said:


> I was advised to put my cats water bowl at the back of the pen in order to stop competitors placing poison in the water. I was so taken aback by this that I was lost for words (and that rarely happens!). I hope they were "joking".
> 
> At the last show I went to a chap kept coming up to our breeds pens and making rather rude comments about some of the cats. In the end his wife had to come over and apologise. I believe that if you don't have anything pleasant to say, then you should keep your trap shut
> 
> I find most people at the shows lovely, friendly, keen to give advice.


That is just appalling........


----------



## Taylorbaby

im getting rather scared now!!! 

oh ive met and quickly dropped all contact with bitchy breeder i dont have time and im not like that, i dont see the point we all doing the same thing just get over it!

*rem to put everything at back of cage along with barbwire on cage!!*


----------



## Steverags

Taylorbaby said:


> im getting rather scared now!!!
> 
> oh ive met and quickly dropped all contact with bitchy breeder i dont have time and im not like that, i dont see the point we all doing the same thing just get over it!
> 
> *rem to put everything at back of cage along with barbwire on cage!!*


Don't let us put you off, as we say most people are lovely people and would always help.


----------



## BSH

Taylorbaby said:


> im getting rather scared now!!!
> *rem to put everything at back of cage along with barbwire on cage!!*


:scared:
I think they were jesting or at leat exagerating a point. It really is a fun day out, really, truly. I would not go otherwise


----------



## Taylorbaby

BSH said:


> :scared:
> I think they were jesting or at leat exagerating a point. It really is a fun day out, really, truly. I would not go otherwise


lol i Was kidding.............id use electric


----------



## princessa rags

hi i showed my blue point raggie at the yorkshire cat show in oct it was a fun day we got a 3rd and 4th so it was ok lol but im doing it again in dec so i think ive got the bug for it now you will either love or hate it...im taking my 18 month old blue tortie bicolour raggie but i think she is to small she only had kittens 14weeks ago and im really trying to put weight on her and get her back into condition so if anybody has any ideas how to fatten her up quicker


----------



## messyhearts

princessa rags said:


> hi i showed my blue point raggie at the yorkshire cat show in oct it was a fun day we got a 3rd and 4th so it was ok lol but im doing it again in dec so i think ive got the bug for it now you will either love or hate it...im taking my 18 month old blue tortie bicolour raggie but i think she is to small she only had kittens 14weeks ago and im really trying to put weight on her and get her back into condition so if anybody has any ideas how to fatten her up quicker


Is she hungry a lot?


----------



## alisondalziel

Remember to get a carrier that opens at the top, much easier when it comes to vetting in!

It's cheaper to pick up show whites at shows as there isn't any postage involved. All you need are;

white litter tray & litter (i get silica for shows as it looks nicer).

white vetbed or blanket to line the floor (i like vetbed).

white blanket (i fold this up to make a little 'bed')

white 'D' shaped water bowl which hooks into the back of the cage.

white food bowl (show ones are quite shallow).

You can take some food with you, you usually get provided with a little pack of dry. Also take a bottle of water.
you need your vaccination certificate!!!!
camera, pen, cage fan if its warm, wet wipes, grooming stuff, tissues.
think thats everything lol.

I absolutely love showing!! There is a mixture of people, like anything else some are lovely, some are not!! You start to get to know people and also who to avoid 
I would recommend it to anyone and am disappointed i will miss the next 2 Scottish shows as my girl will have her kittens.
Roll on April!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

ive got the carrier with open top already, yippee something i already have! 

id rather buy before the day and have it all with me, im, very fussy!  

have decided that i may not take my raggie girl just my boy i dont think she would be very happy sadly


----------



## poshmog

BSH said:


> :scared:
> I think they were jesting or at leat exagerating a point. It really is a fun day out, really, truly. I would not go otherwise


Unfortunately ,they were not joking,it does happen ,not often but it does and it happened to one of mine.

Took me a long while before I would go again,but I never leave until they clear the hall for judging ,and am back and forth to the pens all day .
I always feed my cats when I pen them to make sure they arent hungry enough to be tempted by "treats" and the water bowl at the back of the pen.

There are lovely people at shows,but there are some "oddities" that want to win at ALL costs!! 
Just be aware ,make sure you have a do not touch sign on the pen ,and make yourself known to the owners either side of you,most are only too happy to keep their eyes open.
Is this the show at Stoneleigh on jan 8th that you are going to ?


----------



## Taylorbaby

poshmog said:


> Unfortunately ,they were not joking,it does happen ,not often but it does and it happened to one of mine.
> 
> Took me a long while before I would go again,but I never leave until they clear the hall for judging ,and am back and forth to the pens all day .
> I always feed my cats when I pen them to make sure they arent hungry enough to be tempted by "treats" and the water bowl at the back of the pen.
> 
> There are lovely people at shows,but there are some "oddities" that want to win at ALL costs!!
> Just be aware ,make sure you have a do not touch sign on the pen ,and make yourself known to the owners either side of you,most are only too happy to keep their eyes open.
> Is this the show at Stoneleigh on jan 8th that you are going to ?


all sounds a bit scary now  do i have to leave him alone??
i think its in hants??


----------



## Steverags

Everyone is kicked out of the hall at 10am for the opens to be judged, you are allowed back in too your cat around 12.30-1pm, most halls you can watch the judging from balconies, not sure with this hall, first time it's been there


----------



## raggs

poshmog said:


> Unfortunately ,they were not joking,it does happen ,not often but it does and it happened to one of mine.
> 
> Took me a long while before I would go again,but I never leave until they clear the hall for judging ,and am back and forth to the pens all day .
> I always feed my cats when I pen them to make sure they arent hungry enough to be tempted by "treats" and the water bowl at the back of the pen.
> 
> There are lovely people at shows,but there are some "oddities" that want to win at ALL costs!!
> Just be aware ,make sure you have a do not touch sign on the pen ,and make yourself known to the owners either side of you,most are only too happy to keep their eyes open.
> Is this the show at Stoneleigh on jan 8th that you are going to ?


I think that going back and forth watching ur pen is good practice , when we are at shows either myself or Sue will be at the pen with our cat, sadly ive seen some owners leave there cats at 10am when judging starts and not return until after 4 pm to me this is just madness. Taylorbaby when your at the show you will be vetted in then you take your cat to its allocated pen, you can then prepare everything. then judging starts usually at 10 pm so you have to leave the hall while the judging of open classes takes place, all you can leave in the pen with your cat is its litter tray, water bowl and white blanket, then the hall will re-open you you and the public usually at 12.30 or 1 pm. you can then stay in the hall while they judge any misc classes you have your cat entered into.....good luck..........CHRIS.


----------



## alisondalziel

There's no need to be worried about going to your first show.

I went along not really knowing anyone and with no experience.

I recommend going to a show before you take a cat to show so you can see how to set the pen up, and talk to people who show to get some advice etc.

When you feel ready (you might already) then get everything together and go for it!!

Arrive around half 8-9pm and you will have plenty of time to get set up and organised. You leave at 10pm and return between 12 and half 12. It's very exciting to see if you've won anything.

You then return to your cat and you can now feed them and put in a toy which you can leave for the rest of the day.

The side classes will be judged so don't stay with your cat ALL of the time, it's nice to have a walk around to see the other cats, talk to people, and you can see the stalls, buy raffle tickets, have lunch etc.

I was REALLY nervous the 1st time but it really is fine. Don't be put off by people telling you about how 'bitchy' it can be, it really is fun, but a long day too!!

Go for it!!!


----------



## Steverags

We'll be there when you turn up (always one of the first at vetting in :closedeyes: ) if we see you when you arrive we'll gladly help.

When the judges have finished judging at the end of the day you can always ask them for their opinion of your cat, they are always willing too read to you what they have written


----------



## BSH

> Unfortunately ,they were not joking,it does happen ,not often but it does and it happened to one of mine.


Yikes. :scared: Hope your cat was OK? Was there any proof that they had been interferred with?


----------



## poshmog

BSH said:


> Yikes. :scared: Hope your cat was OK? Was there any proof that they had been interferred with?


Unfortunately no,she died 3 days later ,and tests revealed that she had been given something


----------



## BSH

poshmog said:


> Unfortunately no,she died 3 days later ,and tests revealed that she had been given something


That's awful. There are some evil ******* out there.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Thanks!! Am still excited nervous the partner is coming with me, although he knows 1% of what I know which isnt much lol! hopefully going to ge there about half 8 9ish i think we said? 

have watched them on tv but im sure its different in real life! 



oh my god I cant beleive your cat died who would do that?


----------

